# Golden Currant Pilaf...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Dec 9, 2002)

GOLDEN CURRANT PILAF WITH CINNAMON

Makes: 3 Cups (6 Servings)
Source: The New Family Cookbook for People with Diabetes

-  3/4 cup chopped onion
-  2 teaspoons olive oil
-  1 cup uncooked long-grain white rice
-  2 cups homemade chicken/vegetable broth
   or canned reduced-sodium chicken/vegetable broth
-  1/2 cup dried currants
-  1 teaspoon ground turmeric
-  1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
-  1/2 teaspoon salt (optional)
-  1/4 cup packed chopped fresh parsley

Saute the onion in the oil in a medium saucepan over
medium-low heat until tender, about 5 minutes. Add the
rice; cook 1 minute. Stir in the broth, currants, turmeric,
cinnamon, and salt (if desired).

Bring to a boil. Reduce the heat; cover and simmer until most of the liquid is absorbed, about 20 minutes. Remove from the heat; let stand, covered, 5 minutes. Stir in the parsley.

Nutritional Information Per Serving (1/2 cup):
Calories: 179, Fat: 2g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Sodium: 35mg,
Carbohydrate: 37mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Sugars: 10g, Protein: 4g  ++++  Diabetic Exchanges: 1-1/2 Starch, 1 Fruit


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 9, 2002)

A friend made this or something very close.  I never thought I was a raisin-in-my rice kind of girl (unless it was rice pudding) but it was GREAT!!!!  Thanks for the recipe.


----------

